# Stuhrling Original ST-90050 movement ID



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi guys,

I believe I may have figured out which movement in the PTS-Resources catalog is the SO ST-90050.

SO calibers usually end in the last 2 (or sometimes 4) digits of the actual caliber. So I believe the ST-90050 is the 2650SSZ. This movement & winding module looks very much like the one Mr. Tao identified as a Liaocheng.

2650SSZ = Made by Liaocheng (what are your thoughts?)

I think it is match. 20 jewels, auto, skeleton, 3-hand all match the ST-90050.



gigfy said:


> I emailed the seller and he graciously responded and let me know it was a LiaoCheng automatic (standard) skeleton.
> 
> I believe this is the first one I've seen. I like it!
> 
> ...



Hi-res pic of front Hi-res pic of back

















Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

That's definitely it.

Liaocheng's Standard movement with Magic Lever winding. Only this is in the regular size, with the older style skeleton cut. Which proves the new auto-module will drop into a regular Standard movement as well as the bigger G-series. The pawl wheel sits in the exact location of the step-down wheel on the older double-reverser auto-wind systems.


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

Having just bought one of these watches, the "Othello" which is the same as the one pictured here, called the Delphi Oracle on the Stuhrling web site. Only difference is my winder is @ 3 o'clock, not 4 o'clock. Having it at 3 means the winding gear is blocked by the "Stuhrling Original" name plate on the face of the skeleton. Still, I am very happy with my purchase. Stuhrling advertises a 34 hour power reserve. I have let the watch site for 24 with no adverse affects on timing that I can tell. Will need to see what the max is. 

I assume this mechanism has a clutch to prevent over-winding?


----------



## salemm (Jan 25, 2011)

I have two Stuhrlings with this movement: a Winchester 44 Grand and a Millenia Visionaire. I have wound both of them up as recommended in the owner's manual and both were still going after 35 hours. They look nice and so far seem to keep good time. Having paid $70 each, I thing these watches were well worth it.


----------

